# App im Hintergrund laufen lassen



## Florum (28. Okt 2015)

Hallöchen!
Ich bräuchte da mal ein wenig Hilfe von euch, da ich erst seit kurzer Zeit richtig mit Java+Android programmierung angefangen habe. 
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine App im Hintergrund durch ein bestimmtes Ereignis wie zum Beispiel: Anschalten des Handys, also wenn der Boot Prozess beendet wurde oder wenn eine andere App geöffnet wurde.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

MfG
Florian


----------



## buggy84 (29. Okt 2015)

Sieh Dir mal den Lifecycle von Android Apps an, dann wirst Du sehen, dass das irgendwie nicht klappen kann. Du kannst aber z.B. Intents nutzen, um auf globale Ereignisse zu reagieren. Das wird Dir aber bei einer App im Hintergund nichts helfen, siehe Lifecycle. Android (und iOS auch) ist für diese Art Multitasking nicht gemacht. Das liegt auch an den zugegebenermaßen schlechten hardwarevorraussetzungen, die ein Smartphone mitbringt *duckundrenn*

hier gehts für Dich weiter

https://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/index.html


----------

